# Nissan Warms up the Sentra with NISMO model



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *Nissan has been without a contender in the sporty compact category since the previous generation’s SE-R Spec V was put out to pasture in 2012, but that is about to change with the announcement of the 2017 Nissan Sentra NISMO.*
> 
> We were on hand in L.A. for the pre-show reveal and a brief drive (driving impressions to come later) of Nissan’s latest NISMO offering, packing the same direct-injection 1.6-liter turbo-four making 188 horsepower and 177 lb-ft of torque as the SR Turbo, while we were hoping for something closer to 200 hp to compete on more of an even footing with the GTI’s and Si’s on the scene. While the power levels aren’t going to blow anyone away, Nissan is offering a boon to enthusiasts, a 6-speed manual transmission in addition to the company’s Xtronic CVT. One of the main reasons Nissan didn’t go for big power to chase the likes of the GTI and Focus ST was keeping it affordable, with a starting price below $25,000 in the US.
> 
> ...


Read more about Nissan Warms up the Sentra with NISMO model at AutoGuide.com.


----------

